# Police Officer Robert A. Lasso



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Robert A. Lasso Freemansburg Borough Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Thursday, August 11, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 31
Tour of Duty: 7 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: August 11, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Arrested

Police Officer Robert Lasso was shot and killed while responding to a disturbance call at a home on New Street at about 5:15 pm. He was shot in the head when he encountered the subject.

Moments later the police chief arrested the homeowner. Officer Lasso was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wound.

Officer Lasso had served with the Freemansburg Borough Police Department for seven years.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Freemansburg Borough Police Department
600 Monroe Street
Freemansburg, PA 18017

Phone: (610) 866-2220


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Lasso


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## 51st MPOC#110 (Mar 15, 2009)

RIP


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

